# Hebden Bridge still open - don't go in a motorhome!!!



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I was watching the news on BBC this morning and they featured Hebden Bridge which has probably suffered more than most from the recent heavy rainfall and flooding. There was an admirable British spirit shown by the local traders in that they want people to visit and spend money; they are very insistent that the place is still open!!
Just don't go in a motorhome as we are not very welcome there.
We were passing through earlier this year after a weekend away and were looking for somewhere to park our motorhome. All of the carparks
have severe weight restrictions. We rang the tourist information who confirmed the lack of suitable parking but directed us to the railway station. We went up to have a look and although there was space on the carpark there was also signage to indicate railway use only and a penalty for not doing so.

Consequently we moved on and spent our money elsewhere. 

France beckons for our annual holiday this year; not quite as many restrictions and a lot more places that want us to spend our money


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to live in Hebden and now live a few miles along the valley. Because of the topography, which is one of the attractions of the area, there is huge competition for parking in the narrow valley bottom. Even the houses are parked on top of each other.

People who live on the outskirts or in surrounding villages who need to go into town to shop or get the train have difficulty finding parking. It is understandable then that parking arrangements tend to favour residents over the needs over tourists.

I love Hebden Bridge and the upper Calder Valley though, having moved there from London in 1980. I'd encourage anyone to visit but it's not easy to do it in a motorhome without a bit of planning. There are a couple of CLs or CSs on the tops above the town, a CC site in Cragg Vale a few miles away, and a CL at the Cricket Club in the centre of Todmorden four miles to the west. The area has good transport links by both bus and train, which is another reason I love living here.



Chris


Edit: PS there is a lay-by on the right on the main road out of Hebden towards Todmorden just past the turning circle. I have sometimes seen motorhomes parked there and it's about a ten minute walk back into town from there.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Hebden Bridge*

 Best fish and chips I've ever had in my life somewhere between Hebden Bridge ad Todmorden. A chippy right on the main road; and they still served wrapped in newspaper. Can't remember the name of it though. probably about 8/10 years ago.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Grandma Pollards?

If so, it's at Walsden, on the outskirts of Tod but in the Littleborough direction.



Chris


----------

